#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

MANIT Bhopal Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*MANIT Bhopal Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*MANIT Bhopal Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.

**Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
437
2805

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
33780
33780

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
4052
6274

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
3704
13516

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
18408
26911

Open Rank
Other State
1077
1874

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
15611
15611

OBC Rank
Other State
2421
3497

SC Rank
Other State
4119
7964

ST Rank
Other State
9954
13895

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13022
15232

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
183396
183396

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
23876
29886

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
445285
445285

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
94291
106616

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
165178
168998

Open Rank
Other State
9808
11758

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
180570
180570

OBC Rank
Other State
18277
20884

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
229904
229904

SC Rank
Other State
69643
79307

ST Rank
Other State
110149
114276

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5832
14330

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
88458
88458

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
16308
26830

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
66789
86264

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
67862
121398

Open Rank
Other State
8243
10108

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
126410
126410

OBC Rank
Other State
11844
14710

SC Rank
Other State
44873
56293

ST Rank
Other State
44952
56276

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1737
7822

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
104325
104325

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
8249
16296

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
371845
385204

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
39652
68952

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
808117
808117

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
55075
142977

Open Rank
Other State
1371
4539

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
44575
44575

OBC Rank
Other State
5879
9539

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
148671
149091

SC Rank
Other State
12159
48072

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State
306806
306806

ST Rank
Other State
83785
92066

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
7532
12899

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
101045
101045

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
15714
25141

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
57625
94274

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
115728
155978

Open Rank
Other State
5252
7831

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
95849
95849

OBC Rank
Other State
7966
13198

SC Rank
Other State
39748
53456

ST Rank
Other State
55169
76886

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8271
11925

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
152474
152474

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
13811
25386

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
61382
91251

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
130527
159507

Open Rank
Other State
4410
6688

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
54347
54347

OBC Rank
Other State
9733
12082

SC Rank
Other State
24726
54867

ST Rank
Other State
86469
95616

*Materials Science & Metal Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
16000
19816

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
29761
36382

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
98499
111836

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
171604
209370

Open Rank
Other State
16417
18866

OBC Rank
Other State
22168
28774

SC Rank
Other State
77650
103326

ST Rank
Other State
155126
166977

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4076
12101

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
80562
80562

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
12927
20596

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
423564
423564

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
25793
82100

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
396960
396960

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
96945
118608

Open Rank
Other State
2724
7526

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
97401
97401

OBC Rank
Other State
8062
12775

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
142436
142436

SC Rank
Other State
34380
49253

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State
402828
402828

ST Rank
Other State
53299
77081

*Planning*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2676
5202

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
6545
7474

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
14392
17033

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
30609
31824

Open Rank
Other State
1562.1
2441

OBC Rank
Other State
3188
4361

SC Rank
Other State
10654
11756

ST Rank
Other State
17499
21841



*MANIT Bhopal Branches In Engineering:*

         Civil Engineering
         Mechanical Engineering
         Electrical Engineering
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
         Computer Science & Engineering
         Material Science & Metallurgical Engineering
         Chemical Engineering

*Fee Structure*

*MANIT Bhopal Fee Structure For Engineering 2014-2015:*

Tuition Fee for MANIT Bhopal is Rs. 70,000/- per annum

*MANIT Bhopal  Fee Structure Of 2015-2016 For Engineering:*

Tuition Fee for MANIT Bhopal will be updated soon

*MANIT Bhopal Engineering Placements 2014:
*

*S.No.*
*Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

1.
BAJAJ AUTO
7.3

2.
ZS ASSOCIATES
7

3.
FUTURES FIRST
8.7

4.
PEPSICO
6

5.
EXL SERVICES
11 lakhs in 2 years

6.
C-DOT
8.44

7.
APPLIED MATERIALS
8.5  8.89

8.
PERSISTENT SOFTWARE
3.55

9.
SAMSUNG R&D (BANGALORE)
7.75

10.
BORL
6

11.
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA
5.3

12.
INFOGAIN
3.5  4

13.
IBM
3.4

14.
TEK SYSTEMS
5

15.
SONY INDIA
4.25

16.
ITW SIGNODE
4.75

17.
SYSTANGO
3.5  6

18.
VERIZON
5.5 + Joining Bonus (₹50K)

19.
L&T CONSTRUCTIONS
3.7 lpa for 11 months

20.
MORGAN STANLEY
11.3  11.8

21.
INFOSYS
3.25

22.
VEDANTA
5

23.
INFOEDGE
6.1

24.
GOOGLE (US) [OFF-CAMPUS]
(Info Not Available)

25.
AAKASH INSTITUTE
5.6  7.7

26.
IMPETUS
4.4

27.
UNISYS
4.9

28.
DRISHTI SOFT
8

29.
POLARIS
4.5

30.
CROMPTON GREAVES
5

31.
JINDAL STAINLESS LIMITED
5.5

32.
ORACLE FINANCE
5

33.
ABB
4.5

34.
HEIDELBERG CEMENT
5

35.
SAPIENT NITRO
4.5

36.
L&T INFOTECH
3

37.
VIRTUSA
4.5

38.
MARUTI SUZUKI
5.4

39.
L&T HED
3.75

40.
ARICENT
3.5

41.
MECCADEMIA
8.23

42.
PI INDUSTRIES
6

43.
RANCORE
5

44.
MIRKA
3.75

45.
SRIJAN
(Info Not Available)

46.
TRIDENT TECH
9

47.
AMAZON INDIA DEVELOPMENT CENTRE
19

48.
L&T IES
3

49.
IDEA CELLULAR INDIA
5

50.
RESONANCE
40K per month

51.
NEWGEN SOFTWARE TECHNOLOGIES
5.5

52.
JSW STEEL
3.8 + Accommodation

53.
SECURE METERS
3.8

54.
SAGAR GROUP (AGARWAL BUILDERS)
4.25

55.
BHARTI INFRATEL
4.5

56.
NUCLEUS SOFTWARE
4.58

57.
MAGNETI MARELLI
4

58.
GLOBAL ANALYTICS
10

59.
ReINSPIRE TECHNOLOGIES
3.8  4

60.
BPCL
10

61.
Mediatek
7.1

62.
AFCONS Limited
3.86

63.
IDEAL 21ST CENTURY
5.1

64.
DevFactory [OFF-CAMPUS]
24

65.
MISYS
5.3

66.
Halliburton
11.5  14

67.
HSCC
6

68.
GAMMON INDIA
3.25

69.
SIEMENS AG
5




*MANIT Bhopal* *Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology (MANIT) is an Institute of National Importance. It was formerly known as Maulana Azad College of Technology (MACT), which was Indias one of the first eight Regional Engineering Colleges. The institute has been named after the great scholar, educationist and the first education Minister of Govt. of India, Maulana Abul Kalam Azad. The Govt. of India and Govt. of Madhya Pradesh jointly sponsored the Institute in 1960 to attract bright young students from across the country. Presently, along with about 200 faculties and 4000 students, the institute is successfully meeting the objective of producing skilled manpower of the highest quality to cope up with challenges of ever evolving industrial needs of the country.

The institute is situated in the heart of Bhopal on a beautiful plateau with a verdant 650-acre campus. It has 8 hostels which has excellent fooding and lodging facilities along with 24 hours security. MANITs Computer Center, Canteen, Workshops, Athletic Ground, Energy Center and the open air auditorium are the places where students enjoy healthy and competitive environment. They not only attain maturity and confidence but also shape themselves for the future needs of the world.

Central library: MANIT Library is a functional unit of the Institute. It executes all its activities under the overall administrative control of the Director and the Professor In charge (Library). There is a Library Committee which helps it to carry out its functions including


         Acquisition
         Technical Processing
         Circulation Periodical /Serial Management
         Reference
         Documentation
         CDROM Search Reprography
         Administration

*MANIT Bhopal Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

         Built-in area of Hostels 13,092 sq. m.
         5 Hostels for 1200 students (Boys)
         1 Hostel for 200 students (Girls)
         Each hostel has additional but limited indoor and outdoor games facilities.

*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachememts*





  Similar Threads: NIT Bhopal, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SEC Chennai btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

